# C&C on Pink Flower



## Noah212 (Jan 10, 2010)

I took this photo with my Nikon D60 and an AF-S DX Nikkor 18-55mm lens (the D60's kit lens).








C&C appreciated.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## rufus5150 (Jan 10, 2010)

Composition's decent but the green blob is odd... very hard to glean context from it. Nice use of the out of focus foreground parts to provide a natural frame but stay out of the way of the subject and not be distracting.

You should have narrowed the aperture for more depth of field. Shooting this close f8-f11 is not unheard of. Your gains will be minimal but might solve the DOF issues. The tops of the stamen are out of focus, as are the bottom, but the middle is, which ends up obscuring the in-focus part of the shot. You're making the viewer hunt to find the part that is in focus.

It's under exposed by probably 1/3rd to 2/3rds of a stop and definitely needs some mid-tone contrast boost (curves/levels adjustment). The whites in the blurred petals near the left side of the image should be under, but starting to push clip (as a reference point).

Clone/heal out the brown marks underneath the stamen (there are two, on the white part of the petal). They're 'in the blur' so they should be able to clone out easily without having to align natural lines or anything.


----------

